

Ask HN: Any good free HTML/CSS templates for a Web app administration GUI? - BerislavLopac

I am aware of the Pilu Web app theme (http://github.com/pilu/web-app-theme/tree/master) but I simply hate the way its HTML is laid out. And I know of http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/free-admin-template-for-web-applications/ which doesn't thrill me either. Any other suggestions?
======
ctingom
<http://themeforest.net/category/site-templates/admin-skins>

~~~
whereareyou
Agreed. Theme Forest is awesome for admin skins and so much more...

------
nickyp
Check out YUI app theme, it's built using the Yahoo Interface Library Grids
which means rather great browser support across the board.

<http://clickontyler.com/blog/2009/03/yui-app-theme/>

Demo: <http://clickontyler.com/yui-app-theme/>

